# Which TV?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok guys I am having a tough choice. I need help. Which tv would you go with?

52" KBR6 for 1500
42" 720P 15000:1 $420 TH-42PX80U
42" 1080P 20000:1 $540 TH-42PZ80U
42" 1080P 30000:1 $750 TH-42PZ85U
50" 720P 15000:1 $640 TH-50PX80U
50" 1080P 20000:1 $980 TH-50PZ80U
50" 1080P 30000:1 $1070 TH-50PZ85U
50" 1080P 30000:1 $1000 TH-50PZ800U (this is higher end than the one above)
58" 1080P 30000:1 $1840 TH-58PZ800U


Will be used in a bed room for everything: Movies, gaming, possibly blu ray


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have the money go with the 58" as its the best of the bunch.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Between all of those I would go with the biggest one as well. Since we went big we have never regretted it and smaller sets seem too small.

The 58" has some really good reviews as well.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Another vote for 58" ... :T


----------



## thomson405 (May 10, 2008)

Where are you finding these prices? I like the TH-50PZ800U but you seem to have
located it for half price.?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Id go with the 50 inch if you say it is higher end for less...


----------

